# St.Louis Bottling Companies



## creich9 (Sep 26, 2009)

Since I found this site I have started unpacking all my old bottles from boxes from when I moved about 2 and a half years ago here is a group of 5 soda/ mineral water bottles that I unpacked.
 1 - CRONE & COMPANY
 2 - COLUMBIA MINERAL WATER CO.
 3 - H. C. BREIMEYER CO.
 4 - THE DIAMOND BOTTLING CO.
 5 - ECLIPSE CARBONATING COMPANY

 I think these are all post 1900 but not sure if anyone has any backround info. on any of the companies I would greatly appreciate some help. if anyone would like a close up pic of any or all of these bottles let me know and I will post them


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello Chris,

 Sounds to me like St. Louis and the surrounding area had bountiful mineral springs. Here's a site that downplays the bottling aspect ofMissouri Mineral Waters, though I think your Columbia Mineral Water Co. bottle belies that, as does the Crone. Here's an older Crone from the bay. This appears to be a larger quart size Crone & Co. bottle.

 Your Eclipse Carbonating also came in a dandy Amber Hutch.

 You can look around The Museum of Beverage Containers & Advertising for more information on your bottles.

 There was also some google.books references that I hesitate to link because I cannot get my computer to display the pages. 

 I would like to see closer views of your bottles, perhaps in natural light.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Chris,

 I tweaked my googler a little and came up with some relatives of your Breimeyer.There's a listing for a "1940's" 7.5 ounce Breimeyer, about an inch down the page.

 Here's an e-bay store listing, by a fella I think may be a forum member.

 Lastly, is a mismatched Seltzer, with a Breimeyer siphon. From this, I would assume they also made a seltxer.


----------



## creich9 (Oct 6, 2009)

here are some close ups


----------



## creich9 (Oct 6, 2009)

more...


----------



## creich9 (Oct 6, 2009)

.....


----------



## creich9 (Oct 6, 2009)

......


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the look of the short St Louis crowns, even though they really aren't worth much. Even iron pontil sodas from there aren't really worth a great deal. Very attractive for the price if you like blown crowns.

 I've dug the Crone & Co, the H. C. Breimeyer Co., and the Eclipse Carbonating Co. bottles in Peoria, IL, with the Eclipse and Breimeyer showing up most often. The bottles got around so there isn't much demand to speak of.


----------

